# What fish is meaner than a pirahna



## bronxk5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I wanted 2 know if der is something out der better than a pirahna?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

look about this website. not for a meaning fish but look for the 1,000 threads with this headline. and also better meaning what? very one's appeal to a fish is different so piranhas are better to one and cichlids are better to another.

my answer- yes there is something out there better than a piranha, it is called breasts. other then that i can't think of anyting


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

double post


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

In general: the fish that is most hungry


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bronxk5 said:


> I wanted 2 know if der is something out der better than a pirahna?
> [snapback]1189143[/snapback]​


yes.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well (In my opinion) I think that piranha can be pretty nasty. I think cichlids have alot more aggression than piranha but they really dont have much for teeth. So in battle id think the piranha would win. Sorry if I worded that a little weird. Please noone take offense to the comment about battle. Ive see some P's try jumping out of a tank just to get to you. Than again most cichlds dont care what the other size of the fish he will try to get him even if he will die.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Fahaka puffers are nasty looking once they get big tho.

The most aggressive fish ive seen or heard of is a Dovii.

a dovii needs a 125 gallon tank to itself as well, and 2 need a good 240. they would tear apart oscars or any other cichlid.

my buddy has a hard time cleaning his tank beause the dovii constantly rams the vacuum tube.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Most aggressive I own currently is my little flowerhorn. He's only 3 inches but will track my finger and happily strike it if put in the tank. Taught him to hand feed in only a week. I honestly never liked cichlids cause the lack of teeth. I've always been piranha but upon getting a Flowerhorn by accidental reasons I've learn to love the lil bugger. My p's are aggressive but it seems out of hunger and only hunger. The flowerhorn though.......he likes his tank to himself lol I think it's obvious he strikes/attacks being territorial and if he's hungry it just adds to the attack. It's a shame there aren't cichlids that have teeth like piranha. I know they have teeth and all that jazz but p's teeth are so much more effecient looking.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> Fahaka puffers are nasty looking once they get big tho.
> 
> The most aggressive fish ive seen or heard of is a Dovii.
> 
> ...


yes lots of fish

and a male dovii will need a 240 to him self, a 125 wouldnt even come close to cutting it. you need a bare min of 30 in of width.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Slim said:


> Well (In my opinion) I think that piranha can be pretty nasty. I think cichlids have alot more aggression than piranha but they really dont have much for teeth. So in battle id think the piranha would win. Sorry if I worded that a little weird. Please noone take offense to the comment about battle. Ive see some P's try jumping out of a tank just to get to you. Than again most cichlds dont care what the other size of the fish he will try to get him even if he will die.
> [snapback]1189503[/snapback]​


 really? hows this for teeth 








dovii off of google.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow... I have never seen a Dovii with pronounced teeth like that







The Dovii's I have seen usually have 2 little teeth in front of their mouth


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Well (In my opinion) I think that piranha can be pretty nasty. I think cichlids have alot more aggression than piranha but they really dont have much for teeth. So in battle id think the piranha would win. Sorry if I worded that a little weird. Please noone take offense to the comment about battle. Ive see some P's try jumping out of a tank just to get to you. Than again most cichlds dont care what the other size of the fish he will try to get him even if he will die.
> ...


That's a bad example if you ask me. Take a rhom that same size and it will dwarf those teeth. Cichlids have teeth but not in any way like piranha's that I've seen.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

most saltwater fish = meaner than a piranha


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

My African Pike has some good sized teeth. Left teeth marks in my old African Knife (RIP)


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

MY exdons are mean as hell and very fun and active


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

bronxk5 said:


> I wanted 2 know if der is something out der better than a pirahna?
> [snapback]1189143[/snapback]​


as for being mean...a mother! nothing is worse than pi$$ing off your mom!


----------



## clester (Jul 6, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> my answer- yes there is something out there better than a piranha, it is called breasts. other then that i can't think of anyting
> [snapback]1189151[/snapback]​


ha.ha.ha


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

rohms dont get to the size of that dovii. that one was wild, so there is the potential that thing is well over 30 in. Besides those teeth are just what you can see above the gum line.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

:nod: most large sa/ca I think are freindlier better looking an dont hide away when you come near the tank an plus all p's do is sitt there and wait for food.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I have a green terror that's meaner than my pygos and almost as mean as my elong

Only problem is he has no teeth to back it up


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd love to know why this tired old topic rears its head so frequently!









"What fish is meaner than a piranha" is a question that can only be answered if everybody agrees one the definition of 'mean'. Is a mean fish one that has heavy-duty teeth or is it one that is exceptionally aggressive?

I've only kept a few piranha over the years (they are now quite illegal to own here in Texas so I don't have any) but I never considered them to be particularly 'mean' in an aggressive sort of way. They're certainly 'toothy' but the same thing can be said for African Tiger Fish (_Hydrocynus_), Wolf Fish (_Hoplias_ and _Erythrinus_), Payaras (_Hydrolycus_), Gars (_Lepisosteus_ and _Atractosteus_) and numerous others.

If 'mean' is defined as aggressive then I don't think piranhas even rate a mention. The big cichlids are far more aggressive. So is the Aba Aba (_Gymnarchus niloticus_) or the Dorado (_Salminus_ sp.). I was once 'attacked' by an adult Texas Cichlid while snorkeling in the Devil's River in West Texas. I approached too close to the 'nest' and one of the adults swam rapidly toward me and began slamming into the glass of my facemask. When a 10 inch fish is willing to attack a 6 foot human to defend its nest...I call THAT mean!

-Joe


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

that's an easy one....


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

psh. dovii and most definately an umbrieferum.but a arrowhhead puffer would blast any serra spiecies size for size


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> that's an easy one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

depends. snakeheads and large cichlids like umbee, dovii, red devil, etc can probably do damage.

EDIT: in some cases, no.


----------



## sgland (Sep 22, 2005)

a hungry red snakehead


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> that's an easy one....


i dont think i would call that mean, just hungry

they look mean but are really just dam powerful

and menicing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

more aggressve than a piranha?? lol jesus, what isnt?! most piranha ive had were timid little guys unless they were in large shoals. 
ive seen gouramis more out going than some piranha. now would a gourami dominate a piranha...riiiight. but you get it.


----------

